# HAHA...Just wanted to share this



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

http://poconos.craigslist.org/biz/1466676354.html

And no I didn't post it.


----------



## KingDuramax (Nov 26, 2005)

Spell check??


----------



## ScnicExcellence (Jun 9, 2008)

i think he must of been  a bit.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

KingDuramax;885772 said:


> Spell check??


Ha ha my favorite is "comershal"

I have a feeling he is going to make it far.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

sounds reliable
dependable
trustworthy
experienced







....a true professional lol


----------



## WayneSnow (Nov 27, 2009)

thats funny as hell


----------



## bcofdayton (Nov 26, 2009)

LOL, that's all I have to say about that!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That spelling is up to par with quite a few posts I see here.


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

snow removal snow plowing (mt. pocono)

Date: 2009-11-15, 1:07AM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

we can provide snow removal \ plowing by year contract, per plow contract or evenbe put on or call as needed list. we have added 2 new trucks this year and fully insured for resadental or comershal plowing lowest rate garanted call today to rest asure your driveways will be clear all year. salt, calsium, and sinders are available. also can offer snow blower service for the more specail care driveways. call 570-243-4554 for more info

Location: mt. pocono 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 1466676354

Figured I would post the text just for fun. Haha can you imagine what the heck his contract must look like! HAHA I should give him a call and ask for a copy.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the funniest part is the "Resadental". When he's done with your drive, he'll clean your teeth payup


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

The sad thing is, the stupid F'er probably got more new contracts than me this year.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;886504 said:


> That spelling is up to par with quite a few posts I see here.


Shouldn't you have said,

That speling is up 2 par with qwite a few posts i seen heer


----------



## HitchC&L (Mar 6, 2008)

nuthin pises me of mor then peepul whu cant spel 

Just drives me NUTS!


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

heres my craigs list add

We offer high quality snow removal at a price that won't hurt the wallet its time for the area residents to get a stimulas plan so i put together a great package of discounts 
we are offering 10% OFF ALL VISITS with a signed agreement and for the seniors and military men and women i am offering 10% off first and second service and 5% off rest of services so dont wait till its to late give us a call now to get set up for a free estimate

call larry at 570-506-0718

also visit us at

www.chamberlainssnowremoval.weebly.com

thanks and have a great holidays


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

redman6565;885798 said:


> sounds reliable
> dependable
> trustworthy
> experienced
> ...


Redman I think you meant

Dipendible
Truswurthy
experienzed


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;887255 said:


> Shouldn't you have said,
> 
> That speling is up 2 par with qwite a few posts i seen heer


I thought about it, was being lazy. Should've though.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i wonder what garanted means? is it code name for something? hillbilly talk?


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

redman6565;888518 said:


> i wonder what garanted means? is it code name for something? hillbilly talk?


Its the type of language you use when your mother procreates with your older brother.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ahhhh i see. that explains it all, you sure that guy is from PA? he might be a West Virginian lol


----------



## ScottPA (Nov 11, 2009)

redman6565;888567 said:


> ahhhh i see. that explains it all, you sure that guy is from PA? he might be a West Virginian lol


It's craigslist, he could be from freaking outer-space for all we know. Or maybe the deep south.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

:laughing:


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

what about my post is it alright


----------

